# Just A Few Bowls



## W.Y. (Aug 31, 2012)

This is just to show some of the bowls that I have made in the very few months since  getting my Ringmaster.
Of course it doesn't show  at least a dozen that I have already given away previous to taking the photo.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 31, 2012)

The two I have circled in red are my favorites.  They really jump out at you.  What is the one I have circled in black?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 31, 2012)

These look great. Don't know if you've seen it but on Malcolm Tibbets website he has an article on turning a bowl from pen blanks. Check it out here http://www.tahoeturner.com/instructions/pdf/penblankbowl.pdf


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 31, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> The two I have circled in red are my favorites.  They really jump out at you.  What is the one I have circled in black?
> 
> View attachment 80702



One is juniper as shown in another thread recently.
The other one is maple and black walnut.
Here are a couple  better views of it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry Bill I should have been more specific. I was asking about the bowl that is located five up and one to the left from the bottom right corner . It has a black circle around it in the attachment in my first post. You've done a great job on all of these.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 31, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Sorry Bill I should have been more specific. I was asking about the bowl that is located five up and one to the left from the bottom right corner . It has a black circle around it in the attachment in my first post. You've done a great job on all of these.



OH . . . that was my mistake. I didn't notice the one circled in black . :redface:
That is the Yew bowl that I posted along with the Yew dish yesterday .


----------



## woodgraver (Aug 31, 2012)

What a great collection of ringmaster bowls.  I've done a few, some even come close to resembeling what you have produced...but many of yours are just so very impressive in your thoughtfulness of design.  Awesome job!


----------



## robutacion (Aug 31, 2012)

keithkarl2007 said:


> These look great. Don't know if you've seen it but on Malcolm Tibbets website he has an article on turning a bowl from pen blanks. Check it out here http://www.tahoeturner.com/instructions/pdf/penblankbowl.pdf



Thanks for the link, impressive stuff, also...!:biggrin:

The use of pen blanks for bowls, is most certainly one of the best ways to resolve the issue of what to do, with many of those less figured and colourful ones, still given all the necessary variations of light, medium and dark woods.

I wonder where I can get some spare pen blanks...???:wink::biggrin:

PS: The way you are going William, won't be long before you have so many pieces done that you have to get back to the shows to sell them all, huh...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 1, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 1, 2012)

> PS: The way you are going William, won't be long before you have so many pieces done that you have to get back to the shows to sell them all, huh...???
> 
> Cheers
> George



I have pretty well got away from doing craft sales on a regular basis like I used to but I am going to try a few pre-Christmas ones locally this year just with bowls  and see how it goes. Pens no longer sell  at all in my area with so many people buying a mini lathe and making pens to sell just for the price they paid for the kits. 
I am only interested in covering expenses for supplies and  keep the house from getting full of them. :biggrin: It is very addictive making those bowls  and with no hardware kits to have to buy    any scraps of wood between  6 and 12 inches long can be turned into nice looking bowls.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow.  You've been busy... Very nice work.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 1, 2012)

William O Young said:


> > PS: The way you are going William, won't be long before you have so many pieces done that you have to get back to the shows to sell them all, huh...???
> >
> > Cheers
> > George
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more, and when it comes to _"keep the house from getting full of them"_ that is already too damn late for me, the house is flooded with my turnings of all sizes, shapes, and forms, all the close friends are getting a little tired of receiving wood turned pieces, including pens so, is only so much one can give away however, I will not take them anywhere for sale, I hate shows and fancy stores or galleries, have already made all the money they are/were to get from me so, I will be thinking of donations to hospitals or something, cause ain't going stop turning, that is a promise...! :wink:

Good luck,
Cheers
George


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 1, 2012)

I am enjoying looking at these bowls.  It makes me think maybe I can segment one up.  I may need a thinner blade for my band saw.   

Thanks for showing


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 1, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> I am enjoying looking at these bowls.  It makes me think maybe I can segment one up.  I may need a thinner blade for my band saw.
> 
> Thanks for showing



I have made a few on the band saw in the past and although it is do-able, it is a slow  process of cutting the board in half to make half rings and glue them back together . Maybe some are faster at doing that than I am but I cut all the rings out on a Ringmaster in just a small fraction of the time it takes to use the band saw method.


----------



## Toni (Sep 1, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> The two I have circled in red are my favorites.  They really jump out at you.  What is the one I have circled in black?
> 
> View attachment 80702




I will take them!! Gorgeous bowls!!!!


----------



## moke (Sep 1, 2012)

William,
I always enjoy looking at your work...it gives everyone a higher goal to aim for.
Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Is your Ringmaster a 'bolt to the lathe' or the entire set-up?

Very nicely done on all....but the ERC just steals the show in the big photo!!






Scott (gotta put that on my short list) B


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Is your Ringmaster a 'bolt to the lathe' or the entire set-up?
> 
> Very nicely done on all....but the ERC just steals the show in the big photo!!
> 
> ...



It is the model 723 complete with motor . Glad I got it that way instead of having to be forever taking it on and off the lathe. .
Just got back from a  very  good sale of bowls at a small village  fun day with only a handful of vendors. More on that later after processing photos .


----------

